# Wooden rings



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

I am starting a new project never the less I have a lot of them under progress.

Now I want to make several curtains poles for the windows. Since the prices in the decoration stores are out of my budget I started it by making the wooden rings to hang the drapery. This is the first time I used my new drill press attached to the base I recently posted.

As usual, no milestone so I don´t know when this project will be finished.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done Alexis..


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Great use of materials. I like those curtain rings and, the way you clamped them for the last cuts.
Just a thought...you might've reduced the diameter of the sanding drum and used it to sand the insides of the rings.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Gene.

At picture 13 you can see a small taper in the drum. I forgot to write about it.

BTW, Happy father day!!! At least here, nothing to celebrate...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Oops, I missed that. 

Hey, you are welcome to celebrate with us. The more the merrier.



papasombre said:


> Hi, Gene.
> 
> At picture 13 you can see a small taper in the drum. I forgot to write about it.
> 
> BTW, Happy father day!!! At least here, nothing to celebrate...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very clever Alexis.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I made some similar rings (not as fancy though, used scrap plywood) and used a heel clamp to hold the ring while boring the inside hole. 

To add a radius to the edges, I used a variation on a method described by Harry Sinclair, but with double ended finish nails driven into the ends of short pieces of dowel, the dowels set into a piece of plywood with a hole pattern to suit the size of the rings, Tap the ring down onto the points, and the inside and outside diameters can have the round-over applied. The downside is that there will be some small holes that will need to be filled afterwards, but they're pretty small. I used the same concept to cut a larger ring out of a piece of plywood.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this is worth a look...

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/75233-making-wood-donut.html


----------

